# Synthyroid



## namebug (Sep 22, 2011)

Is Synthyroid typically prescribed? I took it after my surgery, but I never renewed the prescription, and the endo was far away through rough traffic. I felt okay, so I just assumed the remaining half was sufficient and relied on the internist for advice.

Several years later, I started having trouble, which was probably also connected to perimenopause. The internist and the gyn recommended synthyroid at a low dose. But it didn't help, and I felt worse, so I quit it.

Since June, I've been taking Levothyroxine, which is working well. The endo recommened it over Synthyroid.

Is one type better than another or more common?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

namebug, Levothyroxine is simply a generic version of Synthroid. Many people would argue they are the same. Many people would also argue that the brand name Synthroid is better than taking a generic.

If you're in the mood to do some research and reading, here are some links for you to peek at:

Brand name vs. generic drugs:

http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=46204

http://www.consumerreports.org/heal...-saving-guides/english/GenericDrugs-FINAL.pdf

http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/questions-about-generic-drugs-answered

http://www.dbsalliance.org/pdfs/GenericRx.pdf

http://www.pswi.org/meetings/ce/SubGenDrugsforBrandName.pdf

http://www.fda.gov/drugs/resourcesforyou/consumers/questionsanswers/ucm100100.htm

And here's an actual scientific experiment conducted with levothyroxine&#8230;
http://jama.ama-assn.org/content/277/15/1205.abstract

Here's an article that says generic levothyroxine may not be such a good thing&#8230;
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/releases/53692.php


----------



## namebug (Sep 22, 2011)

The endo prescribed Tirosint, which is levothyroxine. She said the generic could vary, but the name brand would not. Would the Tirosint would be similar to Synthyroid? I try to take minimal medication, but usually take generic unless the doctor indicates no generic. If I have to take the medication daily, I would like it to be reliable and safe. Should I stay with the Tirosint?


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

I was one that started on generic and then moved to the brand name Levoxyl. I have struggled since going on the Levoxyl. I do not seem to absorb it as well. For me the next step will be to try another brand name such as Synthyroid.

Based on my experience my advice would be to stick with any of the brand names that works well for you. My pharmacy switched me from generic to Levoxyl and it hasn't work well for me. They can do that at any time if your doctor does not write the prescription so they cannot substitute.

Like you I take all my other medications in generic form but I will not with my levothyroxine.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/health/13-things-your-pharmacist-wont-tell-you-1262037/


----------



## namebug (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you for the helpful links. I can't figure out if the levothyroxine the endo prescribed is generic, but it does have an R in a circle with it, so it must be a brand. It is nice that it is a liquid capsule form, not a pill.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Here is a link to the FDA info on Tirosint:

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/drugsatfda_docs/label/2007/021924s002lbl.pdf

Looks like it is manufactured by "Institut Biochimique SA (IBSA)" in Switzerland, and distributed by "Alpharma Pharmaceuticals LLC" in New Jersey. Dunno if there is a generic version of it. One way to check and see if you likely have a brand-name version is to match up the manufacturer or distributor name above to what is printed on the bottle label or paperwork from your RX.

If your doc writes something to the effect of "Dispense as Written" on the prescription you should bypass the pharmacy filling your RX with a generic. Something else to watch is you may have the brand-name version now, but the pharmacy changes it on you in the future.


----------



## namebug (Sep 22, 2011)

Everyone on this site is adept at research - the links and the PDFs. That's the form that comes inside the package. The endo did indicate no substitutions. I didn't know how it measured against Synthyroid in terms of effectiveness.


----------

